# Skid Steer attachments



## TreeDr121 (Jan 19, 2002)

Trying to locate a tree shear attachment for my skid steer. Any names or #'s of manufactures would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Treeman14 (Jan 19, 2002)

I saw one in TCI magazine. The Brown Bear Model BC283.

www.brownbearcorp.com


----------



## Yellowdog (Feb 10, 2002)

*tree shear*

Grace Manufacturing makes the tree terminator. It is the toughest attachment I have used. There are two sizes for larger trees, 12 in. and 20 in. I don't like the 5 in. shear. These shears are heavy 1250 to 1600 lbs. but tough as they come..


----------



## DDM (Feb 10, 2002)

Tree Dr try Mightyaxe.com

Later,
David


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 11, 2002)

http://www.treeterminator.com/index.htm

I was wondering if someone made a "tree puller" I've been thinking of adapting a stake puller for brush applications.


--------
http://www.Mightyaxe.com/


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 11, 2002)

There is a tool to pull up small trees but I can't remember what it's called, kinda like a stake puller. Someone had the site on the tool forum at that other place. You might ask Che she might know of it.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Feb 11, 2002)

*Weed Wrench*

http://www.canonbal.org/weed.html


sold by: http://newtribe.com/


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 11, 2002)

the tre terminator has a tree puller attatchment for a skidder. It is in ther link I pasted above.

I like the weed wrench too. but not for loarge properties. You can get stuff close to foundations with the WR


----------



## DDM (Feb 11, 2002)

Tree puller isnt that like a chain and a truck combo.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 12, 2002)

Hey that pic worked yesterday!


----------



## TreeExtractor (Feb 12, 2002)

*TreeExtractor*

TreeExtractor Skid steer attachment transplants trees/shrubs, digs stumps, rocky dirt and loads all types of materal.


----------



## TreeExtractor (Feb 12, 2002)

*TreeExtractor*

TreeExtractor new Skidsteer attachment transplants trees/shrubs, digs stumps, rocky dirt and loads all types of material.

[email protected]


----------

